# Site at Denia



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Just received this information about the site at Denia


> -Dear friends, we are sorry to inform you that the area of Denia will remain definitively closed.
> On the other hand, we are glad to communicate to you that we are employed at a new project at Denia, next to the older place.
> We it hope to have ready for next year 2014, we will have you informed.
> Thank you very much for your support.
> ...


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*site in denia*

Hi, Are you talking about the Odissea Camper Area in Dénia?


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes. We stayed on the site about 14 months ago so must be on the mailing list.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Is it open now?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

It wasn't two months ago when we went there, we ended up at their sister site at Calpe and the owners told us that Denia was still awaiting planning permission. There is a camp site behind the old Oddisea site and one further along the road but these are not aires and charge accordingly.

Terry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Is it open now?


 . . . It's like the proverbial parrot . . Dead,extinct, gone.
(Although I do hope it reopens as it was a nice Aire


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks to you both for the replies.

I am going working in Calpe and Javea next month and as we are arriving early, I wanted something other than a campsite to stay at.

TM


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just opposite the relocated Scollops in Javea there is a large carpark always lots of campers overnighting there. If here in winter park road/beach side of carpark as the lower end used to flood. Not sure about services.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

When we passed through Javea last year the big car park had been fenced off. There were plenty of places to park on the nearby streets though.
There are also plenty of places to park in Calpe if the Camperpark is full. You used to be able to fill and empty at the Calpe Camperpark for a small cost too.


----------

